# Plan B



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I picked up Pez Gallo this morning and headed up to Echo. When I got to his place, he asked if I wanted to take a long rod just in case the ice was bad. This turned out to be a great idea.

We got to Echo at 7ish and got to meet a couple forum members. Fatbass told us of the sketchy ice condidtions so after some talk with him and GrandpaD we decided to go with Plan B.

We fished the Weber between the two reservoirs and it poured rain on us. We caught 6 and missed a few others. The light was pretty bad but we managed a few pics.
[attachment=0:18btkqvn]1-24-09 007.jpg[/attachment:18btkqvn]
[attachment=2:18btkqvn]1-24-09 008.jpg[/attachment:18btkqvn]
[attachment=1:18btkqvn]1-24-09 009.jpg[/attachment:18btkqvn]
[attachment=3:18btkqvn]1-24-09 004.jpg[/attachment:18btkqvn]


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Those fish look stunted!

Although I really wanted to get some ice fishing done, this wasn't too bad of a back up plan.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea Nortah is good company, and a good fisherman. Looks like your backup plan went better than mine. You know what this weather means open water soon! Lucky crafts and boat fishing not a bad alternative! Nice weber browns you have there!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice plan B.
They look like post spawn Browns to me.
I don't think that they look stunted.
You made the best of a bad day, that's for sure.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome browns! If you wouldn't mind, i would love to know what you threw at them. I have some sneaking suspicions but i would love to validate them. A pm is fine if you don't want to broadcast it. Excellent plan B!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Nice plan B.
> They look like post spawn Browns to me.
> *I don't think that they look stunted.*
> You made the best of a bad day, that's for sure.


They're not stunted....those are females.... 

Nice fish Nor-tah !!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha Pez is just teasing because people say fish on that section are all stunted. That one with just his hands went 20 inches even. It was way fun to watch them rise up out of the dark water when we set hook. Pez is a great guy and I wouldnt have caught fish without him and his techniques.


----------



## Tallone_ut (Jan 5, 2009)

Exccllent fish Nor-tah! Way to go with having that backup plan! You must have been a boy scout and learned to "Be Prepared"? :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Tallone_ut said:


> Exccllent fish Nor-tah! Way to go with having that backup plan! You must have been a boy scout and learned to "Be Prepared"? :lol:


I got my eagle at 14. 8)


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah, I was kidding about the stunted part.

Pez Gallo fishes with mojo drop shots, ice cutters, size 28 midges, storm ultra swim shad, and spawn sacs.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> Yeah, I was kidding about the stunted part.
> 
> *Pez Gallo fishes with mojo drop shots, ice cutters, size 28 midges, storm ultra swim shad, and spawn sacs.*


Ha your new name if officially "troutrods" :mrgreen:


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Pez, I don't know why I spaced your name off in my report on the Echo trip but it wasn't a conscious snub. It was good to meet you.
> Those are GREAT browns.


No problem. We did get into a couple of decent fish, but I would have rather caught a few fish through the ice. If anyone else is going ice fishing in the near future and don't mind me coming along, give me a holler.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice fish fellas. Those fish are in great shape, especiallly for this time of year.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

wwwwow. Those are some nice fish!!!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice work, I wish I would have brought my spinning rods and I would have come with ya.


----------

